# Black sand in the GTA?



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I am looking for a few bags of black sand for a freshwater SA cichlid tank. Anyone know anywhere in the GTA that these could be purchased for a decent price? 

Thanks.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=187

Pickup, don't get it shipped


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I got my black blasting sand in #20 and #12 grit sizes from Bathe and McLellan in Oshawa, for $10 for 88lbs, or $7.50 for 50 lbs. #20 is the grit size of PFS, and it is also available in #40 which is very fine. my next tank will have the #12. I'm sure there must be more than a few similar stores in the GTA.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I may be wrong but Menagerie might have some, I remember them having black sand.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd reccomend contacting some contracting companies to find 3M colour quarts sand. It's used in pool construction mostly. Comes in many colours.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> I'd reccomend contacting some contracting companies to find 3M colour quarts sand. It's used in pool construction mostly. Comes in many colours.


x2, nicest sand available, hands down. It has been discontinued but there are stockpiles of it available. Contact 3M and see if you can't find the name of a local distributor.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't get black slag if you want to grow stem plants well. A few of us have had problems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Don't get black slag if you want to grow stem plants well. A few of us have had problems.


going to have to agree on this... we sell the black slag aka. Black Shot and have found some species of plants do not well unless you are doing 25% water changes weekly. It has been fine for fish and shrimps but not for some species of snails.


----------

